# Rod tube



## Bucktail Bucky (Sep 30, 2014)

I recently built this rod tube for a trip and I don't need it any longer. It's 8 ft long and the caps are just placed on the ends that way you can cut it to the length you like and then glue them on if you feel the need. The materials alone cost me $56 so I'm asking $40 FIRM. pick-up only. I in Va Beach.


----------



## Bucktail Bucky (Sep 30, 2014)

Price drop to $30. Somebody has to need one of these.


----------

